# treestands



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 10, 2005)

what brand and style stands do ya'll use.  if you use more than one explain where, when and how you use em


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 10, 2005)

I have had and have used just about every type made.  IMO, no one type stand can be used in every situation.  

I have 16' Strongbuilt tripods for use on cut-overs or large open areas especially where there are no good trees available to climb, one of which is also covered for those rainy day sits.  

I also have a strongbuilt and another manufacturers ladder stand that I can't recall off the top of my head that I like to use on top of ridges where getting up high is not a neccassity and because I can slip up into them easily and quitely.  I also like to use these for bowhunting for some of the same reasons.  

I also have a API Shooting Star, API Predator and a Gunslinger climbers for use most anywhere where there are suitable trees to climb though I have owned and used various other climbers.  My climbers are designed primarily for gun and some designed primarily for bow with some that could be used for either.  Depending on whether I'm bow hunting or gun hunting and the terrain determines which one I use where.

I've also had lock-on's in the past, though someone else decided they liked those more than I did, so I am in need of some new ones.  However, I use them about like I would a climber or a ladder stand except I don't normally get as high off the ground in a lock-on as I will with a good climber.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Festus........*

Climber - Ol Man.......

Loc-on's - Homemade one's.........

Tower stands - Homemade one's........


----------



## Trizey (Jun 10, 2005)

Climbers-  I use only Summit Vipers for climbing stands.  I have 3 and love'em.

Other than the climbers which I use 90% of the time, I use normal tripods.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2005)

Climbers are summit, ladders are mostly strong built, tripods are strongbuilt, loc ons are numerous, but most are gorrilla.

Jim


----------



## jman9977 (Jun 10, 2005)

Tree Lounge i won in the 98/99 GON truck buck. A Bit on the heavy side but once it's in the tree it is comfortable.


----------



## Duff (Jun 10, 2005)

Summitt climbers. Gorilla lock ons


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 11, 2005)

I use a treelounge for gun hunting. It's VERY comfortable but a bit heavy toting into the woods.  I use a lock-on and climbing sticks for bowhunting.


----------



## carabrook (Jun 11, 2005)

*what tree stands*

I personally like the ones that are permanent. On our property we have about thirteen in different places set up so that cover good movement and feeding areas and also so there is something for every type of wind regardless of the direction. We use some stand alone towers and some that are mounted against trees. All are a minumum of 16 ft off the ground and a few are higher. A couple are placed right on the edge of ridge drop offs so you are really about 100 ft above whatever moves below. Pictured are some examples, all were made by a fellow that has a welding shop two doors from my house and at good prices


----------



## whitworth (Jun 15, 2005)

*Climbing TreeStand -Safe and heavy*

I've used the same treestand for nearly the past ten years.  
The company sold out and apparently my model is no longer manufactured.

It's passed the test on safety and use.  It weighs 21 pounds and fits the weight parameters for a long sit. 

I kept the brochure and warning.  Danger.  Read and understand before attempting to use this treestand.  In big red letters.   I like a company that speaks of reality.  Some people never grasp the realities of treestands and motorcycles!

After just re-reading the long  "Do Not" list, it's a wonder any company manufactures treestands.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 16, 2005)

Currently have 2 climbers, API & Summit. Have 3 loc-ons that I bought at Buckarama not sure of brand. I am planning on buying at least 2 ladders so my son can hunt with me this year on some new property.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 16, 2005)

Summit climber, Buddy lean-up ladder stands (from Walmart)
I don't know the brand of the tri-pods....
...I make tops, out of cable tray 90's and FRP board.......I put tops on each one,   ladder and tripod............and have one above where I usually climb with the the climber
HHH


----------



## Oak Ridge (Jun 27, 2005)

I use a Doc's Recliner. Probably will from now on. Went through several before I found one to my liking. If this one wears out, I'm going to buy me another one! I like it that much!


----------



## RJY66 (Jun 28, 2005)

I also use a Doc's Recliner.  I love the stand!  Similar to a tree lounge in that it is a little heavy and super comfortable.  

www.docsrecliner.com


----------



## Stumper (Jul 6, 2005)

I use climbers but would like to get a couple of ladder stands, I like the "Big Game" brand for ladder stands.My climbers are Api's my second choice would be the Summits.


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2005)

I use Deer Hunter Climbers.  I just bought a Loc-on but I think I am going to sell it.  I am much to old to hang a loc-on.  I am still hurting from the rigors of hanging it last weekend.  I think the next time I try I will use the climbers to hang it.  Of course that kind of defeats the purpose of having it since I bought it to put where a climber can not get.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 6, 2005)

Climber - Buckshot 
Tripod - 16' Strongbuilt
Loc on - Baby Grand
Ladders - Numerous types


----------



## Steady73 (Jul 6, 2005)

Climbers: Summit Viper Extreme and API Predator
Ladder stand: StrongBilt 15'


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 6, 2005)

API Predator
Ol Man Grand Vision
Tom Cat II
1 Strongbuilt Buddy Stand
2 15' Strongbuilt Ladders
4 or 5 older ladders

Most of the time I hunt out of the Tom Cat and hang it/pull it for each hunt. I am almost always on the move. The Tom Cat is very light, sets up on the tree real quick, and climbs quite. I bought the 1st 1 I ever saw back in the mid 80's and I'm comfortable in a Tom Cat!

I hang the API, Ol Man, and ladders in good spots then leave them there.


----------

